# 3 birds in about 10 minutes of walking through brush



## troy16 (Jan 11, 2009)

dont like to hunt pheasants, but i asked moms bf if hed go for a walk with me for 10 minutes or so, and this is what i got.. the dog looked like a professional to me


----------



## BNATT (Apr 30, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## troy16 (Jan 11, 2009)

hey thanks! for being a 16yr old with lukemia and a bad knee it was alot of work.. haha


----------

